

Feds to look at Apple policy on programming tools - rickmode
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Feds-to-look-at-Apple-policy-apf-2612393474.html?x=0&.v=6

======
larsberg
Is everyone quoting the same "person with knowledge of the inquiry"? Or are
they quoting others who are writing up about this person?

I'd laugh quite a bit if this whole chain of antitrust articles turns out to
have been generated from a barroom speculation...

